# Cheapo watch winders - possible repair



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I bought a 4-berth watch winder from eBay, one of the ones in a large shiny brown cabinet. Two turntables at 45 degrees take two watches each. There's also two-berth versions.

After 3 months it stopped working and the seller didn't respond, so I decided to have a fiddle. I couldn't see any way to get at the motor, but I did find that if I switched a motor on and gave the turntable a twist, it would start to turn, slowly and noisily.

Not sure why I did this, but with the motor on I tried to pull the turntable up and pushed it round, both with and against the direction of the motor. Suddenly something clicked and it began to turn normally. Switched it on and off and it started up as it should.

Not really knowing what I'd done, I tried the same process with the other turntable and, after a few minutes trial and error, that started working too.

They've both been working fine for a couple of days now, automatically starting and stopping correctly.

I throw this out there in case someone else has the same problem.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> I bought a 4-berth watch winder from eBay, one of the ones in a large shiny brown cabinet. Two turntables at 45 degrees take two watches each. There's also two-berth versions.
> 
> After 3 months it stopped working and the seller didn't respond, so I decided to have a fiddle. I couldn't see any way to get at the motor, but I did find that if I switched a motor on and gave the turntable a twist, it would start to turn, slowly and noisily.
> 
> ...


 Gremlins. vin


----------



## Watchgrocer (Sep 3, 2018)

Sorry to hear that. Is it possible to seek help from the seller?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Watchgrocer said:


> Sorry to hear that. Is it possible to seek help from the seller?


 Tried contacting the seller twice now, with no response. It did start working again after I fiddled with it, but only for a few days.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend this now, having found out how easy and cheap it is to replace the motors.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/140135-watch-winder-motor-replacement/&do=embed


----------

